
SETI home to shut down after two decades of crowdsourced alien hunting - docdeek
https://www.cnet.com/news/setihome-to-shut-down-after-two-decades-of-crowdsourced-alien-hunting/
======
mtmail
Top of the frontpage for almost a day when the news broke
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22479178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22479178)

